# Planetary Empires



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's nothing new, having featured in both the Planetstrike/Games Day France threads, along with Vaz's thread, but figured it was deserving of it's own thread.

Planetary Empires:

It's the 40K version of Mighty Empires, following hot on the heels of Planetstrike to provide campaign based fun. With Planetstrike looking likely for release at the start of July (I've heard 29th June, popular vote is July though), we could see PE by the end of July.

_Mighty Empires_ looks something like this: 



> The Mighty Empires map building set allows you to create a campaign landscape for your Warhammer battles. The flexible inter-locking tiles form mountains, rivers, settlements, and farmlands of a whole fantasy realm for you to fight over. This set also includes a useful guide to fighting campaigns.
> 
> Contents: 48 Flexible tiles (6 mountain tiles, 24 river tiles, 6 marsh tiles and 12 countryside tiles), 12 Cities, 12 Castles, 12 Mines, 96 Banners, Full Rulebook.


So instead of rivers, mountains and such expect urban environments that are reminiscent of the Cities of Death kit and the new bastions and fortifications for Planetstrike. There'll also be a Planetary Empires rull book akin to the Mighty Empires version.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome, an almost ready-made map campaign in a box.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

hmm i'm unfamiliar with Mighty Empires, what kind of game is it?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Kitsunex said:


> hmm i'm unfamiliar with Mighty Empires, what kind of game is it?


From what I understand, Mighty Empires was less a game in of itself than an expansion on Fantasy. Basically, it was a system that allowed you to use the nifty plastic tiles and pieces that were provided to run a cool map campaign and play lots of games of Fantasy as a result. Unfortunately I can't provide much more in the way of detail, but I'm sure there are other threads here on Heresy that can explain it better.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is good news as it is going to make campaign gaming much more desirable.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> From what I understand, Mighty Empires was less a game in of itself than an expansion on Fantasy. Basically, it was a system that allowed you to use the nifty plastic tiles and pieces that were provided to run a cool map campaign and play lots of games of Fantasy as a result. Unfortunately I can't provide much more in the way of detail, but I'm sure there are other threads here on Heresy that can explain it better.


Nail. Head. Hit.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh great, and I just finished drawing a huge campaign map. Sigh....I guess I can use both maps.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

There _are_ the old Mighty Empires rules floating around the GW site that could be modified to work in 40k. 

Frankly, just using the tile maps for putting together a campaign seems like kind of a waste, especially if they are nice and detailed.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Mighty Empires is indeed a campain system for WFHB where a couple of players starts out on diffrent places of a hexagon built up map and then use armies to control more areas and get benefits and kick each others asses:grin:

Diffrent hexes can provede diffrent bonuses. A mage tower will provide your armies with more magical items points when you buy new units at the end of each year and so, so some areas are defo more important then others, which naturally leads to fighting

Its really fun as long as all players stays "involved and active" and gets their stuff done. If folks starts to drop out its smoked for real


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I used the mighty empire rules before. Its a pretty good system and the book was great, the tiles were kind of blah though. They were detailed but usually didn't fit together well and you never had enough of the land types you wanted to make the map you wanted. It seemed like a waste of time and money to me. A printed out map with pins work just as well and provides a more customizable area to fight over.

If the planetary empires is like this, I would recommand to skip it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Price from June US price list:

*WARHAMMER 40,000 EXPANSION: PLANETARY EMPIRES US$49.50* 

And Planetstrike teaser from June's White Dwarf (French) care of *Usagi3*.

Text translation: 


> *GALACTIC LORDS*
> 
> *PLANETARY EMPIRES*​The fourth expansion for Warhammer 40,000 is coming soon, entitled Planetary Empires. The first three expansions cover urban combat, orbital assaults or large-scale battles, but Planetary Empires is a little different, because it is a system of plastic hexagons similar to Mighty Empires (and compatible with it)! It allows you to play campaigns in the form of games linked by a story. This is one of the most rewarding aspects of the Hobby, as you can watch your forces evolve and exact revenge on their enemies to make up for previous defeats. Planetary Empires can be used to create exciting campaigns.
> The box contains 48 plastic hexagons including ruined cities, roads and space ports. Games Workshop Direct also offers a hive-city hexagon sold separately. As with Mighty Empires, you can use these hexagons to play a campaign of your own devising, or use the system proposed by Jervis Johnson in the booklet provided in the box. These rules, deliberately simple, can be altered and expanded to infinity by the most inventive players. Thanks to Planetary Empires, you can link your games of Apocalypse, Warhammer 40,000 or even Epic and grow your domain on a three-dimensional map. We'll reveal more in a few months!


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

this was mentioned last year at the GW open day at WHW by Rick P but peeps prob already posted that  I cant wait yay


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks quite good, cheers radical.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess its cool, but does anyone really use any of this stuff. I remember with the fantasy version of this it was used in the store, but didn't see many people buying at using it home. There are many ways to hold of a good set of campaign rules around without having to spend the money on tiles which don't see very useful.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Personally im hoping that GW are honing their cad skills on these tiles in preparation for space hulk.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

These tiles are awesome. They seem far more detailed than the Fantasy ones and fit very nicely into the 40K theme. Hopefully we'll get some race-specific markers to represent headquarters and such.


----------

